# Reno 911 : Miami



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... I went and saw the film on Friday Night.

Basically in a nutshell:

Consider these three things:
1) If you normally like Reno 911
2) And want to see a 1:45 long episode, with all the things they could do if it was on HBO instead of Comedy Central

You are going to LOVE the movie.
I really enjoy the show, and it didn't let me down. 

There are a couple parts where I wish IT was on my DVR, so I could pause it and stop laughing, before continuing.

So..
If you have never seen an episode of Reno 911... I highly recommend seeing at least one to get an idea of what the "show" is like, as the movie is no different from a style and "context"

If you don't like the Show... don't bother with the movie, as you will not like it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a real hard time imagining sitting in a theater watching a movie about Janet Reno and her exploits in Miami. 

Actually, Reno 911 is a show that I don't believe I ever watched. What's the basic plot line?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Actually, Reno 911 is a show that I don't believe I ever watched. What's the basic plot line?


Reno 911: The TV Show
-) COPS meets Police Acadamy to the Nth degree
-) With 8 stereotype personalities

The Reno 911: Movie
The Reno crew is forced to patrol Miami... THEIR way


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That could be interesting.


----------

